# Low FODMAP with Candida diet



## RobBirmingham (Apr 5, 2017)

I'm starting a low FODMAP diet for IBS.

I have been battling Candida for a while, with some success but not total success as the back of my tongue is still a little white/yellow.

Combining the two diets leave a limited range of foods.

For example a lot of the proposed candida diets say to avoid oranges and bananas where as these are two of the main common fruits on the Low FODMAP diet.

Potato, Sweet, Potato and Rice seem like a big part of the Low FODMAP diet whereas many people say to avoid these when fighting candida. From what I can see a little brown rice and sweet potato may be ok as long as its not loads all the time.

I love to eat fats but a lot of fat makes my stomach make strange noises and struggle to digest these well.

There must be a lot of people with experience fighting on both fronts.


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

I am eating foods like brown rice and lentils. I know lentils are not low fodmaps. Whenever you try a new food, try a small amount to see how you react to it.


----------



## Rboe (Mar 26, 2017)

I have combined diets before. It is difficult because food gets boring but if it works it is so worth it. Right now I am starting the SCD diet and can only tolerate meat and a handful of vegetables. But since I can leave my house more confidentially, it is worth it.

Also, the Candida diet is temporary. Eventually you can add foods back in. My diet is the same, I can eventually add in more foods so I try to remember that when I am frustrated. I also try to focus on what I can eat rather than what I can't. I do not always succeed but getting better at it.


----------



## RobBirmingham (Apr 5, 2017)

Do you think Rice and Sweet potato is ok to eat on a candida diet?


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

I eat brown rice and avoid white rice. I have not tried sweet potato ... because it's sweet.


----------



## Rboe (Mar 26, 2017)

Rice and sweet potato might be ok on the Candida diet in very small quantities. I would not consume them everyday. If you find you are not making progress, then take them back out.


----------



## Lleisk26 (Jul 3, 2017)

Please can you complete my survey around low FODMAP foods, every response counts  https://www.surveymonkey.co.uk/r/Q5NNPHW


----------

